# Online Tide and Current charts



## paris (Aug 8, 2010)

I am looking for an online version of what I get with Eldridge's. Not just the tide times, but graphical current charts, that show all the currents on a map at different times. Does such a thing exist? Thanks, Paris


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Scan the ones from Eldridge.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Still tabular, but much better than Eldridge and with more current stations are the tables at Tidal Current Tables .


----------



## lshick (Apr 24, 2009)

Have a look at Sailflow.com, for example the Chesapeake.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice graphics. Now I have to spend hours comparing the graphics on Sailflow with the tables on the NOAA site. It's ALL YOUR FAULT. You may have to take a call from my girl friend.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

SVAuspicious said:


> Still tabular, but much better than Eldridge and with more current stations are the tables at Tidal Current Tables .


I think I have stumbled upon that before but thanks for that link. The tabular format is actually quite useful in some ways that the charts are not. Since it is all wind and weather driven it is a crap shoot at best but the 'average predictions' are quite helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Stevens Maritime Center: Urban Ocean Observatory

Good for NY and LIS and from real sensors


----------

